

Show HN: Payola, the Rails Stripe engine, now has Subscriptions - zrail
http://www.petekeen.net/payola-subscriptions?hn=1

======
zrail
Hi folks,

I launched Payola[1] a few weeks ago and I thought you all would appreciate an
update. Since launch Payola has gained a bunch of features, most importantly
including subscriptions.

If you have any questions please ask away!

Thanks, Pete

[1]: [https://www.payola.io](https://www.payola.io)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8482500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8482500)

